# A Northern meet-up?



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

Be nice to put some names to faces I am in Lancaster so can get to Liverpool, Leeds and Manchester easily-anyone else up for meeting up some weekend soon to make a nasty winter a bit more exciting?


----------



## MrA (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I'd get a slap from a few people on here,


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

MrA said:


> I think I'd get a slap from a few people on here,



The sort of people who are rude on here , A would not slap you if they saw you in person, B, would probably not leave their bedsit as are keyboard warriors  or C, are rude cos they are from the South


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, fuck, how do I make this a public poll


----------



## Boppity (Jan 12, 2010)

I live in Liverpool and I'm too cheap to pay the train fare to get anywhere else. I'd attend a Liverpool meet up! 

Not that it's much incentive since I'm new here and I'd be sat with a bunch of strangers but eh, you only live once. PS: I'd slap MrA


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> Be nice to put some names to faces I am in Lancaster so can get to Liverpool, Leeds and Manchester easily-anyone else up for meeting up some weekend soon to make a nasty winter a bit more exciting?


This is going well


----------



## Boppity (Jan 12, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> This is going well



Ouch.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> I live in Liverpool and I'm too cheap to pay the train fare to get anywhere else. I'd attend a Liverpool meet up!
> 
> Not that it's much incentive since I'm new here and I'd be sat with a bunch of strangers but eh, you only live once. PS: I'd slap MrA



No slapping is allowed


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> Ouch.



I have just slapped myself


----------



## Boppity (Jan 12, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> I have just slapped myself



You broke your own rules before you even made them. No wonder it's not going well!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> You broke your own rules before you even made them. No wonder it's not going well!



*gives up, goes to sulk in darkened room with laptop*
Hey, at least I tried. The London lot are probably better because they know how to use thread tools and have not accidently drunk a bottle of red.


----------



## Tacita (Jan 12, 2010)

L.pool's ok for me. So's anywhere else, though. I'd need w/chair access.


----------



## MrA (Jan 12, 2010)

Bippitybop said:


> I live in Liverpool and I'm too cheap to pay the train fare to get anywhere else. I'd attend a Liverpool meet up!
> 
> Not that it's much incentive since I'm new here and I'd be sat with a bunch of strangers but eh, you only live once. PS: I'd slap MrA



You and whose army?  

Are you hard?


----------



## MrA (Jan 12, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> *gives up, goes to sulk in darkened room with laptop*
> Hey, at least I tried. The London lot are probably better because they know how to use thread tools and have not accidently drunk a bottle of red.



If it's in February when Im home I'd be up for it.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

Tacita said:


> L.pool's ok for me. So's anywhere else, though. I'd need w/chair access.



Liverpool winning so far Would the Philharmonic rooms or somewhere like the craic  or Baltic be ok for you? I am thinking Philharmonic actually  on past vague memories...


----------



## Boppity (Jan 12, 2010)

MrA said:


> You and whose army?
> 
> Are you hard?



The only army I'd need is the one attached to the handy I'd use to slap you. 

Seriously though, meet ups can be cool. When I lived in Leeds I met up with some folks from another forum at the university there. It was really interesting, we had a good laugh, though it was strangely awkward at first.

The Philharmonic rooms would be an excellent choice for me.  I lived in the halls of residence right by them last year, Philharmonic court, behind the ego restaurant on the corner.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

MrA said:


> If it's in February when Im home I'd be up for it.



I reckon it would be a good thing to liven February up with


----------



## Shevek (Jan 12, 2010)

Does  anyone mind me popping along. I am happy with L'pool. I was gonna suggest a Manchester/North bookgroup or walking group


----------



## Boppity (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty sure it'd be the more the merrier, but this is cyberfairy's thread.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

Be lovely to see you shevek-will make another public poll


----------



## MrA (Jan 12, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> I reckon it would be a good thing to liven February up with




Just pick a date.. the last two weeks would be better give people a chance to organise themselves.


----------



## soulman (Jan 14, 2010)

*Another vote for Liverpool*

We've got some fine pubs and bars, and best of all we've got some lovely places to eat now


----------



## free spirit (Jan 14, 2010)

soulman said:


> We've got some fine pubs and bars, and best of all *we've got some lovely places to eat now*


Burger King?


----------

